
Google's Project Stream Lets You Play Assassin's Creed Odyssey in Chrome - atlasunshrugged
https://www.cnet.com/news/googles-project-stream-lets-you-play-assassins-creed-odyssey-in-chrome/
======
atlasunshrugged
"On the same day the game comes out on PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC, a
limited number of users will be able to put Google's new streaming technology,
Project Stream, to the test in what could be a big step forward for efforts to
bring blockbuster AAA games to streaming platforms.

"The idea of streaming such graphically-rich content that requires near-
instant interaction between the game controller and the graphics on the screen
poses a number of challenges," Google said in its blog post announcing Project
Stream. "When streaming TV or movies, consumers are comfortable with a few
seconds of buffering at the start, but streaming high-quality games requires
latency measured in milliseconds, with no graphic degradation."

